# Plo cobia



## striperone (Oct 9, 2012)

Sorry on the late report fished the wall bayside on 8/10/2013 around 6pm caught to my surprise 1 26" inch cobia than a half hr later caught another 27" i know they sometimes come up but two in one day thats rare .caught on cut spott


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

What are the Regs for those? Are there any?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

SWEET!

those are some delicious fish 
a rare site in md from shore...

it's 37" min and 1/person in VA's water.

any idea why they would be so close to MD shores?


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice catch


----------



## striperone (Oct 9, 2012)

Have no clue why they are so close very rare to catch them here and yes one per person we had three people there im not worried about being qouted regs just reporting the fish that were caught ok.But to catch two in one day yes extremly rare it is.I was told 18 by DNR


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

striperone said:


> Have no clue why they are so close very rare to catch them here and yes one per person we had three people there im not worried about being qouted regs just reporting the fish that were caught ok.But to catch two in one day yes extremly rare it is.I was told 18 by DNR


I wasn't questioning your sir, I was wonderng for myself. I looked it up before and couldn't find an answer for Maryland, only VA, so I assumed they were never caught in MD, except I've heard rare reports. So I was very curious. DNR said 18 inches?


----------



## JollyJimbo (May 20, 2013)

I have looked before and never found any regulations on Cobia in the MD fishing reg book. I hear the regs may change and add Cobia into the book but not yet from what I have found, guess they need more data from the Fishery Management Council.


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

JollyJimbo said:


> I have looked before and never found any regulations on Cobia in the MD fishing reg book. I hear the regs may change and add Cobia into the book but not yet from what I have found, guess they need more data from the Fishery Management Council.


Hmm. So wonder how that works. Now I'm off to research what to do if you catch a fish that's not listed.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

JollyJimbo said:


> I have looked before and never found any regulations on Cobia in the MD fishing reg book. I hear the regs may change and add Cobia into the book but not yet from what I have found, guess they need more data from the Fishery Management Council.


I did a search on the MD Fishing Guide and could not find anything on cobia - less the Angler Award sizes (44"). I contacted MD DNR (Keith Lockwood). His response was "They are not mentioned in the fishing guide because there are no minimum size or creel limits for Cobia in Maryland waters. "

Sandcrab


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sandcrab said:


> I did a search on the MD Fishing Guide and could not find anything on cobia - less the Angler Award sizes (44"). I contacted MD DNR (Keith Lockwood). His response was "They are not mentioned in the fishing guide because there are no minimum size or creel limits for Cobia in Maryland waters. "
> 
> Sandcrab


That's quite interesting! Thanks good sir.


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

Freaking awesome!! Please tell me you have pics, not doubting you because I have read they do come as far north as MD. 

Thanks for the post, you reminded me to post pics of the cobia I caught down in Hampton. I'm going to try and post it in both forums if possible (with pics).

I was always under the impression that if it can't be found in the regs for whatever state that there was not a regulation on it, I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure that's how it works. Nice fight right? Were you on a boat or pier? Did you keep it? Cobia are supposed to be delicious!!!

Hell I have the day to myself tomorrow and haven't been to PLO before, a day trip is starting to sound good.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

There used to be a few cobia taken near here back 40 years ago. 


Same reason that we are getting red drum......warmer seas overal, not just MD.


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

Stinky_Pete said:


> There used to be a few cobia taken near here back 40 years ago.
> 
> 
> Same reason that we are getting red drum......warmer seas overal, not just MD.


Great point!


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

Ah... I wanna taste cobia sashimi... I read that it is an excellent warm water fish for sashimi. Honestly I am getting too used to eating tog sashimi... I need something new... PLO water not so good for sashimi quality fish... although I used to eat bluefish sashimi off from the bay. Maybe I will give up once and catch that cobia from plo and have that cobia sashimi with some strong alcohol to sanitize my inner system. Cobia... hmmm


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

MulGoGi said:


> Ah... I wanna taste cobia sashimi... I read that it is an excellent warm water fish for sashimi. Honestly I am getting too used to eating tog sashimi... I need something new... PLO water not so good for sashimi quality fish... although I used to eat bluefish sashimi off from the bay. Maybe I will give up once and catch that cobia from plo and have that cobia sashimi with some strong alcohol to sanitize my inner system. Cobia... hmmm


Where do you catch your Tog?


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

IRI Or OCMD... I have been fishing exclusively for togs for about 4 years. They are great sashimi fish. But getting tired of eating the same fish again again and again... sometimes rocks bite on the summer offers and rarely yields keeper striper. Stripers are tight on my tough. Flounder is just so so... but this cobia I read is a rare fine sashimi fair... I bet it will be orgasmic.


----------



## striperone (Oct 9, 2012)

Got pics on my cell didnt post them but "Fish on saw them on my facebook"...Hes a good friend,The cobia i was told have to be 18


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

I caught a small one there last ur 15" or so the DMR man was right next to me he did not even know what it was I had to clue him in 

9


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey 9rock, that's when you say sea carp, wink and slide it in the cooler


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

NC KingFisher said:


> Hey 9rock, that's when you say sea carp, wink and slide it in the cooler


 and leave the scene...


----------

